# Burr-Brown 24-bit D/A Converters double din?



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

does any one know of a double din head unit with nav, dvd, built in usb, and uses the same burr brown setup as the prs880/800/p99...but has to have a optical output to be used with a 3sixty.3?....
thinking of going that route and would like to forgo rca's completely. usb needs to be able to support a hdd/flash drive as i want to load up the drive with wav files...it could be a older model also.


----------



## dub599 (Sep 12, 2012)

i think the alpine ina-w910bt fits the bill


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

If your keeping the signal digital, what's the point of the burr brown DAC?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cause i dont have the processor yet. So i will be using just the head unit for awhile. Thats all. I loved my prs800 but i know i wanna go to a processor so head unit first. Was wish pioneer had one...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

A highest grade BB DAC(like PCM1704-K) with low quality DSP means nothing....


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

So ur callin the 3sixty.3 low grade?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do you need BB DACS if you plan to run digital out?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

manish said:


> So ur callin the 3sixty.3 low grade?


I just want to point out that other components inside are equally important...
Also do consider tunning, which is more important....


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok here is he run down. Im switching to a double din. I want to retain the same sq type head unit i had with my prs880. Some time in the future i plan to add a rf 360.3 but thats a ways down the line. So i still want a high quality unit. Im running hertz amps again and i have a 2 way setup with 8" midbass drivers and a 3" full range. The digital output is when i do get a processor i can forgo rca to the unit. I peeped the alpine unit. Curious if pioneer had a unit with what im looking for. So again no processor now...but i still wanna have the sq unit as my prs800...but thinking of the future.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think anything fits the bill anymore. I don't think Alpine puts optical outputs on their units anymore.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

manish said:


> but i still wanna have the sq unit as my prs800...but thinking of the future.


Do you hear differences between DACs? I don't. In fact, I believe there's no audible difference between any modern DAC. SNR, THD are like 120dB down in most of them. I'd get some good looking 2xDin unit with low noise floor/nice features and buy that DSP. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

No bs but i hear a huge difference in my pioneer prs vs the alpine unit i replaced and a jvc i ran for 2 days before i had got my pioneer prs. Sorry but i spend a lot of time listening with my car not running.
So all i want is comparable specs to my prs. But with digital out. But it seems im not gonna find what im looking for so im rethinking and might just keep my head unit and pick up a 3sixty.3 and save it for when i grab my next toy, challenger...and use the factory head unit with the processor.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't think it's the DACs you are hearing...like mentioned above, there are other things that would have more of an impact on the sound than the DAC used. How the volume control is done post DAC is probably more important than the DAC chip it self.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm possible. But i love how the higher end pioneers sounds. I thought the alpine was clean...but that pioneer was just a step above. So what i should do is keep the headunit and run the 360.3 from it...just wanted to go double din with digital out..but oh well.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

In the end, the dacs in the hu aren't going to matter. I would get what you like and suck it up until you get the processor .


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I don't think it's the DACs you are hearing...like mentioned above, there are other things that would have more of an impact on the sound than the DAC used. How the volume control is done post DAC is probably more important than the DAC chip it self.


x2 on everything.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Also don't forget when using iPod or USB on the HU, they generally won't send a Digital signal to the HU's Toslink Output jack (at least not with the Alpine). You have to go Analog from HU to your DSP in this case - or get a Toslink feed directly off the iPod to feed the DSP Input (requires the 3rd party iPod Dock with Toslink Out)...

I'm sure you already knew this - but I only discovered this recently as I'm in the market for an Alpine HU + H800 DSP. TBH - I couldn't tell a difference with my old Sony XDP4000X DSP being fed an Analog Signal from one CD Changer, or a Digital Toslink signal from the other CD Changer using the same CD for comparison - and these were using ADC's and DAC's from the 90's!!! DAC's of today are much better - even the cheap ones...


----------



## nashsnazzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone make a double din with good dacs that has a flipping volume knob?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

The only double-din that I can think of off the of my head with a 24-bit Burr-Brown DAC is the JVC R900BT.
I'm also not sure Alpine does anymore...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

All I can see is the mobile site, but all of the Alpine DD units list 24-bit DACs. It doesn't say BB but there are other good 24-bit DACs on the market.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any with optical output?


----------



## nashsnazzy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd really like to find something that is double din and SQ oriented. Single DIN is fine with me but all of the single DIN kits installs in the FR-S, save one very custom job, lack something visually.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

nashsnazzy said:


> Does anyone make a double din with good dacs that has a flipping volume knob?


Yes 
Alpine INE-S920HD
Same internals as the Z928 (per Alpine tech support) but does not have the 8" screen or NAVtraffic

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

manish said:


> Any with optical output?


Honestly, I don't think that's as big a deal as it used to be. It's also a monster pain in the ass trying to deals with volume controls and whatnot.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

manish said:


> Any with optical output?





quality_sound said:


> Honestly, I don't think that's as big a deal as it used to be. It's also a monster pain in the ass trying to deals with volume controls and whatnot.


 Agreed


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I believe the newer JVC double din have this feature. I am not sure if they come with navi.


----------

